# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  LG GM200 mang phong cách độc đáo

## UyenVy

*LG GM200 - “Dế Dolby” giá rẻ

*_ICTnews - Hãng LG giới thiệu mẫu di động thứ 3, GM200 thuộc series GM của hãng ứng dụng công nghệ âm thanh Dolby Mobile 

GM200 là thế hệ tiếp theo của các mẫu di động chạy hệ điều hành Windows Mobile GM730 và GM310 dạng trượt mở thuộc dòng GM đã ra mắt trước đây. LG là nhà sản xuất ĐTDĐ đầu tiên kết hợp hệ thống âm thanh Dolby Mobile vào ĐTDĐ. Dolby Mobile là hệ thống âm thanh dành riêng cho di động của hãng sản xuất các thiết bị âm thanh nổi tiếng thế giới Dolby Laboratories có trụ sở chính tại Mỹ.


Máy hỗ trợ khả năng chơi nhạc dưới các định dạng thông thường, mở video, nghe đài FM. Thêm vào đó, GM200 còn được tích hợp chức năng tự động điều chỉnh âm lượng phù hợp với môi trường xung quanh._
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
GM200 là thế hệ tiếp theo của các mẫu di động chạy hệ điều hành Windows Mobile GM730 và GM310 dạng trượt mở thuộc dòng GM đã ra mắt trước đây. LG là nhà sản xuất ĐTDĐ đầu tiên kết hợp hệ thống âm thanh Dolby Mobile vào ĐTDĐ. Dolby Mobile là hệ thống âm thanh dành riêng cho di động của hãng sản xuất các thiết bị âm thanh nổi tiếng thế giới Dolby Laboratories có trụ sở chính tại Mỹ. 

 
Máy hỗ trợ khả năng chơi nhạc dưới các định dạng thông thường, mở video, nghe đài FM. Thêm vào đó, GM200 còn được tích hợp chức năng tự động điều chỉnh âm lượng phù hợp với môi trường xung quanh. 
Các thông số kỹ thuật khác của máy bao gồm: 
- Màn hình 2 inch có độ phân giải 176 x 220 pixel, kết nối GSM/GPRS. 
- Máy hỗ trợ kết nối Bluetooth 2.1, camera 2 megapixel có khả năng quay video, dung lượng bộ nhớ trong 30 MB, có khả năng mở rộng với khe cắm thẻ nhớ ngoài MicroSD và có kích cỡ 106 x 48 x 14,7 mm 
LG GM200 sẽ được bán đầu tiên trên thị trường Ukraine với giá 1.190 grivnas (khoảng 148 USD), sau đó sẽ tiếp tục mở rộng ra các thị trường khác.

---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
GM200 là thế hệ tiếp theo của các mẫu di động chạy hệ điều hành Windows Mobile GM730 và GM310 dạng trượt mở thuộc dòng GM đã ra mắt trước đây. LG là nhà sản xuất ĐTDĐ đầu tiên kết hợp hệ thống âm thanh Dolby Mobile vào ĐTDĐ. Dolby Mobile là hệ thống âm thanh dành riêng cho di động của hãng sản xuất các thiết bị âm thanh nổi tiếng thế giới Dolby Laboratories có trụ sở chính tại Mỹ.

Máy hỗ trợ khả năng chơi nhạc dưới các định dạng thông thường, mở video, nghe đài FM. Thêm vào đó, GM200 còn được tích hợp chức năng tự động điều chỉnh âm lượng phù hợp với môi trường xung quanh
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
LG GB110 cũng được trang bị màn hình LCD CSTN 1.5 inch, FM radio stereo - có thể kích hoạt ngay cả khi không có tai nghe. Một đặc điểm khá hấp dẫn là GB110 có tính năng thoại rảnh tay. Không giống như LG GB106, chú dế này được trang bị một camera dù rằng độ phân giải của nó chỉ là VGA, hỗ trợ thẻ nhớ microSD lên tới 2 GB. Ngoài ra, GB110 còn cho phép người dùng download nhạc chuông và hình ảnh. 

Kích thước của GB110 là 103,5 x 45 x 14,55 mm. Chú dế này cũng sử dụng pin 950 mAh Li-Ion
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
thông tin về con này nè bạn:
*ĐTDĐ LG GM 200 đen*
Model: GM200|| Mã hàng: LGGM200B
- Thiết kế cá tính, nghe nhạc chuyên nghiệp
- Hỗ trợ jack loa 3.5mm, tích hợp loa âm thanh vòm Dolby
- Hệ thống loa 2.1 (3 loa: 1 woofer, 2 stereo)
- Máy nghe nhạc, xem phim nhiều định dạng
- Camera 2 MP, hỗ trợ quay phim
- Hỗ trợ tin nhắn Flash
- Kết nối Bluetooth
- Đài FM, không cần tai nghe

*Giá:* 1.728.000 VND

----------


## nguyenthypro

con này ở việt nam giá bao nhiêu vậy bạn?

----------


## hungcong88

em này về VN giá là khoảng 1tr7, với tính năng nghe nhạc loa vòm, Fm không cần tai nghe, chụp ảnh tạm ốn 2 chấm, thì giá đó không còn gì phải phàn nàn nhỉ :whistling:

----------


## zincos

em này giá có 1,7 tr thôi à, mua em này có vẻ ổn đấy.mua em này thì tha hồ mà chơi nhạc

----------


## giaitriso

Clip về bộ loa khủng của em này! Rung cả xe bus nhé:d
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fS9GmXWgbtA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fS9GmXWgbtA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Sông Hồng

Máy hỗ trợ khả năng chơi nhạc dưới các định dạng thông thường, mở video, nghe đài FM. Thêm vào đó, GM200 còn được tích hợp chức năng tự động điều chỉnh âm lượng phù hợp với môi trường xung quanh. 
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Camera có thông số ở trên rùi đấy, 2MP, cũng khá đấy chứ, so về giá thì cả music + camera là đạt rồi
Dolby là hệ thống âm thanh chuyên nghiệp của Mỹ, chuyên thiết kế hệ thống âm thanh trong hệ thống phim ảnh, âm nhạc, và giờ trong cả di động. Kết hợp với hệ thống Dolby + 2.1 thì con này có bộ loa khá ngon đấy

----------


## parkhill

hình như pin của em này những 1100mAh cơ đấy! tha hồ mà nghe nhạc.

----------


## beprongviet

xét về mặt điện thoại bậc trung thì em này quá ổn về camera, nghe nhạc và các tính năng thông dụng khác.

----------


## ilgod

em này nghe nhạc ổn không bạn và bắt sóng khỏe không?

----------


## poodle

về tính năng nghe nhạc thì em này nổi bật lên hẳn so với các em cùng loại và giá tiền
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
còn về sóng thì cũng được đấy, vì em này nhìn có vẻ nồi đồng cối đá đấy chứ.

----------


## hongquang014

có khi tính năng hay ho nhất của em này là nghe FM ko dây đấy nhỉ? đỡ phải lòng thòng cái tai nghe! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## drspillerseo

ờ. đọc đi đọc lại tính năng của GM200 thì thấy có 2 điểm hay ho:
- nghe FM không cần tai nghe
- âm thanh dolby với 3 loa

----------


## dungtsbd

trông bề ngoài nó thật là xấu chứ ko thấy độc gì cả.

----------


## hunghk

3 loa gồm có: 1 woofer, 2 stereo, mỗi tội không hiểu từ chuyên môn lắm, anh em giải thích dùm với

----------


## chautuanpro91

_Một số hình ảnh của GM200:_

GM200 nhìn khá nhỏ gọn khiêm tốn

Nằm ngang

Khá nhỏ khi nằm trên tay

----------


## tranankhanh1991

> trông bề ngoài nó thật là xấu chứ ko thấy độc gì cả.


tui cũng thấy thế! nhưng khi nhìn bên ngoài thì thấy khác hẳn bạn ạ, nhìn máy chắc chắn hoen chứ ko lởm lởm như trong hình đâu.

----------


## tieudiep

Các thông số kỹ thuật khác của máy bao gồm: 
- Màn hình 2 inch có độ phân giải 176 x 220 pixel, kết nối GSM/GPRS. 
- Máy hỗ trợ kết nối Bluetooth 2.1, camera 2 megapixel có khả năng quay video, dung lượng bộ nhớ trong 30 MB, có khả năng mở rộng với khe cắm thẻ nhớ ngoài MicroSD và có kích cỡ 106 x 48 x 14,7 mm
các tính năng của em này tương đối đơn giản và phù hợp với loại điện thoại giá rẻ

----------

